# Craftsman Leaf Blower problem



## babalouee (Apr 10, 2006)

I can get the blower started by pouring mixture directly into cyliner and it stays started drawing mix from the tank. If I shut it off, it will restart fine. But I can't get it started if it's cold unless I add mix directly to the cylinder????.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What model blower is it?


----------



## babalouee (Apr 10, 2006)

It's the 28cc model #358.796920. It's quite old but always ran like a top!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Ah yes... . those are good old blowers. The main problem with those are the carbs get dirty and can't suck the gas from the tank. Since they don't have a primer if the carb is dirty at all they are a bear to start. Best bet is to remove the carb and clean it well. Should then work fine. Might also need to replace the fuel filter as that can also cause the same problem.... and while you are at it check to make sure the fuel lines are in decent shape.


----------



## babalouee (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Hankster, I'll give it a try!


----------

